# Bream freaks - Opinions please.



## kayakone

Nup. Stick with jewies, pitchpoles and monsters.


----------



## ajbigfish

I 've got a shimano Sahara 2-5kg 7ft rod which is quite good and it's quite cheap, around $90


----------



## imnotoriginal

Are you looking to fish in close to structure or in open water (e.g flats)?

Joel


----------



## pipnosis

Check out www.breammaster.com classifieds section. Great value there for rods. Then grab a reel off Plat or japanprofishing.


----------



## Dave66

Have a look at the Daiwa Generation Black, I was looking at the " Two Drunkmonkies" 1 - 2kg the other day and it is a seriously nice rod.
http://daiwafishing.com.au/generation-black-2-piece/


----------



## hijacker

I'm using the two piece gen black 'itchy twitchy'...pretty pleased with it ....its not a bad allrounder


----------



## anselmo

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=57354&hil#p596448

Do it once do it right


----------



## BIGKEV

I've found the shimano Mexican fire raider series of rods to be pretty good value for money. I have a 1-3kg that I use for bream and double it up on the snapper when I'm feeling adventurous. I have landed snapper to mid 50's on a 1000 sized sustain with 4pd braid and 8pd leader on this outfit using 1/8th tt switchblades which it casts almost out of sight. Will come in well under your budget also.

Kev


----------



## anselmo

nezevic said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=57354&hil#p596448
> 
> Do it once do it right
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. That is well outside my price point.
Click to expand...

Nah
The most expensive Matagi blank is ¥9400 (about $AUD100)
You can get by on the components for the rest - SS and hardloy is fine for bream
You don't need Ti and SiC though hey are nice
You have the thread and glue and poxy
Reel seat and grips are cheap enough too


----------



## theGT58

Dave66 said:


> Have a look at the Daiwa Generation Black, I was looking at the " Two Drunkmonkies" 1 - 2kg the other day and it is a seriously nice rod.
> http://daiwafishing.com.au/generation-black-2-piece/


Second this big time. Spent ages rod shopping recently. For the money the daiwa gen blacks were so far above anything else it wasn't funny. 1-2kg or 1-3kg will suit fine.

If you want to avoid micro guides (if you are only ever using light leader they are fine, not had an issue with 6lb yet) you can get the travel version which has normal guides. Action is slightly stiffer on the travel rods.


----------



## imnotoriginal

There are some nice three piece rods. I think there are options in the tcurve range and they are usually fairly soft actiomed rods, so that means you get a decent cast with a light weight.

Joel


----------



## blueyak

I'm pretty biased but I can say I really do love the new range of Crucis rods.

The 1-3 kilo models are ideal for breaming and feature fuji K guides.

They retail for under $130 bucks.

I'd happily fish a tourny with a quiver of these.

I have to point out I'm assoiciated with Lox rods who are kind like the big brother to this range of rods.


----------



## anselmo

Jon, where are you planning on using it? Creeks? Flats?
What type of lures? SPs? HBs?


----------



## anselmo

Ok the guys who do this will probably chip in here but my understanding is that specialist crankbait rods now tend to be softer in action with the use of FC as the mainline rather than braid


----------



## eagle4031

imnotoriginal said:


> There are some nice three piece rods. I think there are options in the tcurve range and they are usually fairly soft actiomed rods, so that means you get a decent cast with a light weight.
> 
> Joel


I have 3 t curve rods and love them. Cast well


----------



## anselmo

Jon

The ABT tournamenet mags are a great read and very helpful
You can download them here: 
2013 - http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/dc62a76e‎
2012 - http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/1da01b67
2011 - http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/00bf48e3
2010 - http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/0de47862


----------



## anselmo

nezevic said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the guys who do this will probably chip in here but my understanding is that specialist crankbait rods now tend to be softer in action with the use of FC as the mainline rather than braid
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Can anyone tell me why? Do they still have a fast return rate?
Click to expand...

I think the stretch in FC compared to braid and slower actions allow better hook-up rates

The 2010 ABT mag above has a discussion about it with Steve Morgan who was the ABT AOY


----------



## koich

I reckon the ci4 has a shitty drag compared to a same price point on the diawas.

They have a higher starting intertia and then spin smooth. The problem is that first pull. If you fish with a tightish drag you will pop leaders on super light line.


----------



## Marty75

Check out the Berkley Tournament Pro mate. Can be bought for under $100 and has a nice action and components.

Marty


----------



## blueyak

nezevic said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the guys who do this will probably chip in here but my understanding is that specialist crankbait rods now tend to be softer in action with the use of FC as the mainline rather than braid
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Can anyone tell me why? Do they still have a fast return rate?
Click to expand...

The idea of the softer action for a crankbait rod is less pulled hooks during the fight.

Everything is a compromise though. You may well drop less fish using this combo but how many fish will you miss because you lost some sensitivity in the rod?
You might also lose some hook setting speed and power with a slow rod and even casting distance unless you specifically choose lures for their castabilty.


----------



## koich

If you're fishing flats just fish a lighter drag for the same effect.

If you're fishing structure you'll probably want a faster action rod and a tight drag anyway. I do. I attempt to rip their mouths off them in the first 5 seconds in order to get them out.


----------



## Dave66

nezevic said:


> I'm standing looking at a Lox Yoshi LS7623 for $239.00. It looks pretty much like what my minds eye is looking for. Reckon I could build a higher spec rod for the same cash? Or buy a similar spec factory rod for less cash?


Nice rod but buy some spare tips for it, bloody things like to snap for no reason. I thought it was just mine and I take care of my gear but I've read too many negative comments for it to be a random thing.

I'm still giving the Gen Blacks a try for my next rod.

Interesting point about the softer rods, I have one particular rod with a slower action that I troll for flatties with and it seems to cast much easier and more accurately than some of my fast action rods.


----------



## robsea

This may help or may confuse even more. Mo tackle has a 30 hour special on with 25% off. daiwa black label versatile normally $239 on special for about $180. My preference would be for the ULF 6 foot 9 inch. quality components and guides. You pay for postage but even so you have a good price on a new rod with warranty at the budget amount you specify.

Generation Black are on sale for $111.

Samaki range also discounted. Did not check to see if they have pfleuger trion.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## rudi

I've got a Lox Yoshie 1-3kg...Great rod for bream but not the rod if you throw ya gear around! I've had it 12 months and replaced the replaced the tip twice.


----------



## Scott

rudi said:


> I've got a Lox Yoshie 1-3kg...Great rod for bream but not the rod if you throw ya gear around! I've had it 12 months and replaced the replaced the tip twice.


Every time i hear this i think why would you buy one of these rods? I have a few IMX Loomis rods i have tied in knots, smacked them against shit, high sticked them and generally given them a hard time yet despite being an extra fast action they live to fight another day unlike most high modulus sticks.


----------



## vladimir

if your fishing heavier structure around rockwalls etc i recomend a 3 to 5 k line weight rod with 2500 reel ,inparticalarly if using hard body lures . dont forget you will be hooking up to some big flatties when bream fishing and other species aswell .


----------



## Harden97

I would go for a daiwa gen black rod 1-3kg (nice rod)


----------



## snaggy

Hey Jon

I purchased a Shimano Lure Project 762 1-3 ("shallow crank" I think is the model) for the same application. I payed about $130 when they came out.
It is great at getting those light hard bodies out there and is still capable for bouncing larger plastics. Very comfortable rod to use.


----------

